# Ethernet Fehler Erkennen ,Überwachen



## Peterbocholt (6 Dezember 2019)

Moin Forum ,wir haben bei uns ein Netzwerk aufgebaut aus LWL , und haben dort ab und zu Kommunikationsproblem jetzt werden erstmal die nichtz gemanagementen Switchen gegen gemanagte Scalance von Siemens getauscht .Ich hätte auch gerne eine Software zum überwachen und aufzeichnen des Netzwerkes .Welche Software könnt Ihr denn empfehlen die auch für den Anwender gut zu lesen ist ? Habt ihr Hardwaremäßig noch Tipps oder Empfehlungen zwecks Überwachung /Analyse?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 Dezember 2019)

Moin Peter,

als Netzwerkanalysetool zur Anomalieerkennung fällt mir nur *RHEBO *ein. Deren Software kann auch auf unseren *Routern* installiert werden. Über diese Anwendung hatten wir erst kürzlich ein *Webinar* mit unserem Partner Rhebo gehalten.

Bei Fragen dazu einfach melden.


----------



## appsofting (23 Februar 2020)

Hallo,


wie wird sich der neue Swiche-Manager verhalten, welchen Typ wurde gewählt (XC, X)?


Wenn es um die Frage nach den Möglichkeiten von überwachen und aufzeichnen des Netzwerke geht, würde ich gerne die Testversion des MARS-Programms teilen. Zusätzlich zur Überwachung (ICMP, SNMP) bietet es zusätzliche Optionen, einschließlich der Erstellung einer Karte der Site mit markierten Geräten. Mehr auf Website appsofting.com.


Viele Grüße
Appsofting
​


----------

